# Wood Spirit Bottle Stopper



## ClaudeF (Sep 22, 2013)

This is a three inch tall wood spirit bottle stopper carved from basswood and lightly stained with acrylics.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Cool, hope he doesn't drink the wine first


----------

